

A new Internet communication protocol for Mars - mmettler
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/tq/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13725833

======
anigbrowl
<http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/tq/> has _all_ the Technology
Quarterly stories on one page. TQ (and indeed the Economist's weekly science
coverage at <http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/> ) is so consistently
good that I urge HNers to just post one link rather than multiple individual
stories.

No harm, no foul, but the multiple threads are a bit redundant.

~~~
mmettler
good idea, thanks!

------
haupt
Vint Cerf was talking about this back in 1998:
<http://www.webreference.com/outlook/column26/index.html>

More here: <http://www.ipnsig.org/press.htm>

------
tybris
Delay-tolerant networking is a pretty old idea. (As in, well over a decade)

